# New Orleans get to gather...



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

I guess the timing is off, maybe to close to the holiday. Out of the six or eight local enthusiast that have not all ready visited my set up; only one can make the date. Interesting enough that those who have been here could all make it, I hope that is a reflection of what we all know we can offer each other. Anyway, in an effort to get more people to participate, I would like to postpone the meeting till after the holidays. Look at your schedules for open Saturdays in January and PM me or use my email address [email protected].


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Ian...I may take a trip to New Orleans sometime between December 22nd and January 5. You going to be available for a meet up or a tour?

Bill


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

I am just bumping this message to make sure everyone knows I am moving the meeting to January in hopes of getting more people to attend...


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guys! Anyword when the meeting may be rescheduled to our if y'all already had it? I know I'm a bit late but my phone and computer went nuts and then life got in the way. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

Digging this up also, as hitting the summer time and the temps, it's hard for us southern froggers to get some shipments in, so would like to revisit the idea of a get together. maybe in a month or so? give people time to get some things together, we can meet up, do a kinda shop/swap, but also visit and mingle and show off some of our accomplishments (breeding programs/tanks/etc) 

Subscribing to this thread, but if we need to can open a new thread.


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

I am up for trying a meet up again, just would like ore then two people to RSVP!
Hey tincgirl77 pick a couple of dates and lets so who can make it.


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

I kow there's a couple of us local froggers, we have some out in slidell and 2-3 out in the baton rouge area. Other question would be location, I've got room to accomodate multiple people and displays so people can setup their goods or bring a tank or two to show off. just offering that out there, I'm in Algeirs.


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guys! Im super excited! I ll look at a few dates ian! Any ideas where its going to be and/or what dates work with for yall?


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

We usually meet over at Ian's in New Orleans. I'm always ready for another get together.


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes at my house, free food, drink, plant cuttings, and frogs! Saturdays would be best. The only commitment I have is July 11th and 12th, the Baton Rouge orchid show, I will be setting up the New Orleans exhibit.


----------



## punkrock868 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm down in New Orleans visiting my family almost every weekend, and would love to get a chance to meet some other local frog people.


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok Ian I will look into dates when I get home today and will pm you and we'll get the ball rolling!

Im also volunteering for food setup drinks etc!

Thanks!
Lisa
aka tinkgirl77


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

I'm open to anything after the 14th!


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ian sent you a pm, did you receive it?


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes Lisa,

I am now checking with all of my "usual suspects" to see what days work best for them.
I hoping to get a few of the zoo staff and our Vet to attend.
Hey tortisekeeper, you around?


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok awesome, ive had some difficulty with tapatalk not sending messages. Please let me know what else I can do to help!


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey if I placed a huge wholesale order of cork flats, would anyone of u his be interested in purchasing any?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I can also bring a number of old tanks if anyone is in need. Most of them are aquarium style tanks 10s, 20s, and I think a 30. I also have some smaller Exos as well. PM me if you want me to bring some.


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey all New Orleans region frog people. Open house and meet up at my place Aug.2 at 1 o'clock. Food and drink provided. There will be staff from the zoo and the aquarium and our vet. for any heath questions.

4500 South Rocheblave Street
N.O. LA 70125

Please PM me so I have count of how many people to expect.

Thanks, Ian


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

Bumping this for local exposer...


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking forward to finally meeting everyone!


----------



## MA70Snowman (May 18, 2010)

Will be there!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I'll be there, and as far as I know, Ryan will too.


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey ian, will anyone be bringing items to sell or trade?


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

I was not promoting selling and trading, trying to focus more on the social end and info sharing. That said, I am not against anyone bring items to sell or trade. I also feel that we can do a trade and sell meeting at a later date, once we all get to know each other.


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds good ian! Thanks for letting us know! Please let me know if I can bring anything or come help set up or if y'all need any help at all! I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## tinkgirl77 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey Ian, do y'all need any help or would y'all like me to bring something?


----------



## Ian Hiler (Apr 9, 2009)

Bumping this one last time for any locals who may have not seen earlier posts....


----------

